# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Нужно ли звание форуму №1?

## grey

Вот интересно как Вы считаете сделать этот форум легко находимым в поисковиках или нет?
Последствия:
-много народу
-много мнений (всяких от насмешек до философии)
-многие найдёт что искали (возможно это им поможет)
-форум найдёт больше органов (я имею ввиду МВД, ну и всякие журналисты психологи)
-и т.д. (можете дополнить  :Smile: )

Поставить форум на первые места поисковиков не сложно, но вот последствия... хорошие или плохие?

----------


## taggart

Можно.. С тем условием, что бы профили НЕ индексировались.




> -много народу 
> -много мнений (всяких от насмешек до философии)


 Усложнит модерирование... Много это или нет - решать модераторам.




> -многие найдёт что искали (возможно это им поможет)


 Вот собственно поэтому это и "можно/нужно"...




> -форум найдёт больше органов (я имею ввиду МВД, ну и всякие журналисты психологи)


 Журналисты - да, зараза та еще. Психологи - кому как, по мне одни из самых толковых собеседников "вообще". Красные - не забивай голову, на самом деле.... Если когда нибудь станет реально прижимать - вплоть до закрытия - пиши.. Жив буду - помогу чем нибудь "арбузо-устойчивым".. но это если совсем без вариантов станет. А привентивно - "термсы" с правильных уклоном пропиши - и 80% проблем решит.

----------


## Антонина

Пусть стоит. А то всплывает иначе всякая хренота. Профили не индекс., а что касается народа пришлого - ну, придется жестче правила сделать, хотя с этим вроде все в порядке. Следить внимательнее придется.

----------


## Bloodyrose

Согласна с Роном. Не хотелось бы.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Думаю можно попробовать... Может появятся новые люди кому нужен такой форум. Лично я нашла его через metabot, а на популярном яндексе вобще сайты такой тематики не найти, а ведь многие люди только им и пользуются.

----------


## Steal_Alive

Вы хотите что б этим форумом занялись так что б его больше не стало ? Нет ? ТОгда не надо его вверх подымать.

----------


## stre10k

мне кажется нет... кому правда надо - тот найдет... а кому не очень - тот обойдется

----------


## Blackwinged

Склоняюсь ко второму варианту, излишняя популярность нам не нужна. Мало того, что из-за этого появится угроза закрытия, появится слишком много левого народа, что приведет к соответсвующим последствиям... а это не очень-то приятно, если посмотреть, сколько человек его находит в сети "случайно". Ну, и наверняка это повредит его уютной, как кому-то показалось атмосфере. Не считаю его уютным, скорее спокойным, как тихое кладбище. А я его сторож, блуждающий в ночи меж могил разбитых судеб...

Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет, и лучше форум рекламировать на сайтах и форумах со схожей тематикой, где нет посторонних, ибо ничего от них, кроме стеба, флуда, бессмысленного флейма на тему "ах, как хороша жизнь, а вы, неудачники, этого не понимаете" мы не дождемся.

----------


## Undead

Угрозы закрытия еще нет
Единственное что мне категорически ненраится, журналюги(к...)
И МВД... Ну эт решать Грею... Мне от мвд ни жарко ни холодно
Я считаю что надо что бы форум был где то на 3-ей странице но на всех самых известных поискавиках
yandex
google
rambler
mail
list
aport
yahoo

----------


## Blackwinged

*Undead*
Он и висит на 2-3 страницах. Насчет популярности... ИМХО, с этим проблем нет, вот только сейчас находится онлайн 9 гостей, в среднем их не меньше трех. С популярностью проблем нет.

----------


## Антонина

Ну да, вы правы... излишняя популярность на этой теме не нужна

----------


## Товарищ Сталин

*ты напросился в бан (с) grey*

----------


## taggart

http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&ne...&q=suicide&lr=

*1)* _СУицид - SUicide INTernet Project
Данный сайт так же доступен по легкозапоминающемуся адресу suicide.int.ru 
· Тест · Творчество о Суициде · О суициде · О смерти · Контакты · Форум · Чат ...
su.int.ru/ - 16k - Сохранено в кэше - Похожие страницы_

Прям таки смотреть приятно :)) Gratz.

----------


## Blackwinged

По запросам "суицид" и "суицид" форум Гугл на первой выдает сайт и, соответственно, форум... 
Если сайт все равно висит на первых страницах поисковиков, зачем тогда вообще создавалась эта тема с опросом?

Очень не хотелось бы, если этот форум кто-нибудь прикроет, а ведь его есть за что прикрыть...

----------


## taggart

*Статья 110. Доведение до самоубийства*
_Доведение лица до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путем угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего - наказывается ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет или лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет._

И что? Если серьёзно говорить - единственная _возможная_ причина для закрытия форума - врожденный беспредел гнилой красной породы, у нас, в России, это как известно стандартная практика.

Ну конечно же.. Проще закрыть "су" форум, чем реально опасные и аморальные ресурсы нац-, драг-, сhild pоrno-  и тп содержания. Просто потому, что администрация су форума-то явно не от "сетевого криминала" будет, до которого не нашим "квалифицированным специалистам" тягаться.

Поэтому Ваша настороженность по этому вопросу меня несколько удивляет. Зачем разводить "панику" на пустом месте? А то ведь кто-то может и поверить, что является посетителем омфкгнезаконного ресурса.. К чему оно надо?

----------


## Blackwinged

Дело не в том, кто во что может поверить, а в том, что этот форум может пойти по пути mySuicide, который вышеобозначенную статью вроде бы и не нарушал, однако закрыт.
Во-вторых - на форуме открыто постят инфу о способах самоубийства, что тоже может стать поводом для закрытия. 
P.S. Кстати, раздел "способы самоубийства" давно пора закрыть для незарегистрированных пользователей.

----------


## taggart

mySuicide - это, к сожалению, наглядная иллюстрация той самой "российской действительности". Когда законы подминаются в угоду "сенсации"/деньгам/и тд.




> Кстати, раздел "способы самоубийства" давно пора закрыть для незарегистрированных пользователей.


 Ну в общем да.. и пришпилить стандартную отписку насчет "только в образовательных и информационных" целях.

----------


## grey

> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=suicide&lr=
> 
> *1)* _СУицид - SUicide INTernet Project
> Данный сайт так же доступен по легкозапоминающемуся адресу suicide.int.ru 
> · Тест · Творчество о Суициде · О суициде · О смерти · Контакты · Форум · Чат ...
> su.int.ru/ - 16k - Сохранено в кэше - Похожие страницы_
> 
> Прям таки смотреть приятно ) Gratz.


 а я и не знал об таком раскладе!  :Smile:

----------


## grey

> По запросам "суицид" и "суицид" форум Гугл на первой выдает сайт и, соответственно, форум... 
> Если сайт все равно висит на первых страницах поисковиков, зачем тогда вообще создавалась эта тема с опросом?
> 
> Очень не хотелось бы, если этот форум кто-нибудь прикроет, а ведь его есть за что прикрыть...


 я спрашивал про запрос "суицид" больше в яндексе, так как основной народ русский валит с него. в гугле я не знаю как он ранжирует и немогу там вывести на первые позиции.
я даже непойму почему по suicide он в гугле на №1 (только предположения), но это не было целенаправленными моими действиями по выводу в №1 по запросу suicide

----------


## grey

не отклоняйтесь от темы. тема про законность форума уже существует в этом же разделе.

----------


## Dead_angel

форум супер,я за то чтобы он был самым обнаруживаемым...

----------


## fallen_angel

> форум супер,я за то чтобы он был самым обнаруживаемым...


 Именно поэтому я против.

----------


## Stas

Этот форум - не кружок по интересам и не клуб для избранных, именно поэтому я за обнаружаемость.

----------


## grey

последние данные:




> *su.int.ru* по запросу "суицид":
> яндекс - 3
> Rambler - 52
> Google - 2
> Aport - -


 Собственно то, чего хотел народ

----------


## Blackwinged

> Собственно то, чего хотел народ


 Сомневаюсь, что кто-то хотел упадка. Кстати, большинство высказавшихся были против "первого места" в поисковиках.



> создавайте там странички и пишите статьи со ссылками на этот форум.


 Чтобы ссылка на этот форум висела рядом со статьей Курпатова и "христианской точкой зрения"? Какой позор.

----------


## TUSKA

Я против.Я с лёгкостью нашла этот форум,хоть и пришлось поплеваться на лосс-оф-соул,в блогах,на удаве.
В майл-примерно на 8-10 месте.

----------


## NORDmen

> Чтобы ссылка на этот форум висела рядом со статьей Курпатова и "христианской точкой зрения"? Какой позор.


 поисковику все равно. а многих такое прикольнет кстати ))))

----------


## Freezer2007

если зделать такую раскрутку, то тут появится дофига народу, много народу -> флуд ->умного ничё не будет, за флудом видно ничё не будет -> начнутся призывы, так как некоторые немогут адекватно реагировать на СУ, тупо всех на "Слабо" взять будут пытатся -> *grey* тебе придётся безвылазно сидеть на форуме и банить неадекватных личностей -> ты небудешь справлятся, форум закроют.


Я против рекламирования

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Популязация и рекламирование суицид-форума?!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
простите, но это маразм.

----------


## grey

*Бритни Булгакова*
а ведь действительно звучит странно  :Big Grin:  
хотя если подходить с того что он только для общения и решения проблем то всё нормально. вроде бы)

вывод его на первые позиции - способ удержать чела. он его свободно найдёт, задержится в этом мире. а если бы не нашёл... тогда я незнаю о его дальнейших действиях)

----------


## grey

> 1 оптимизировать сам форум
> метатеги, sef ссылки возможно, карту сайта и т.п..... работы много короче =) 
> но делать что-то без этого не имеет смысла. сейчас все довольно плохо в этом плане. т.к. phpbb ацтой. да все форумы так себе. только для ipb есть seo дополнение.
> 
> для гугля оч важна карта сайта.
> 
> 2 обратки
> в вики не увидел ссылки тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...86%D0%B8%D0%B4
> ссылки с вики оч ценятся, создавайте там странички и пишите статьи со ссылками на этот форум.
> ...


 оптимизировано уже всё, а точнее другой сайт, с которого народ и идёт сюда. оптимизировать форум нет смысла.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> вывод его на первые позиции - способ удержать чела. он его свободно найдёт, задержится в этом мире. а если бы не нашёл... тогда я незнаю о его дальнейших действиях)


 тоже верно. Возможно я подошла к вопросу немного субъективно =)

----------


## Freezer2007

*grey*
кому надо тот найдёт, поверь, а если форум станет слишком флудливым он перестанет ваще кому либо помогать, те кто реально на грани просто небудут поняты, им будут твердить что они идиоты и т.п., в итоге форум будет действовать наоборот

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, вот и модеров по двое для борьбы с флудом 8) 

P.S. сама же нафлудила только что :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Бритни Булгакова*
модеры немогут быть на форуме постоянно, а людей ,когда они ищут этот форум, одно слово брошеное неподумав может убить.
или напримет ты с Ангелом будете вести поочерёдное дежурство?

----------


## Blackwinged

Научите меня бросаться смертельными словами, я тоже так хочу.



> или напримет ты с Ангелом будете вести поочерёдное дежурство?


 Да, а на траффик им будем скидываться всем форумом.

----------


## Агата

Пф! че за попса? пиар какой-то.... наф надо? я этот форум нашла вообще без проблем - буквально первая ссылка в поисковике. так куда ж его еще раскручивать?  



> кому надо тот найдёт, поверь, а если форум станет слишком флудливым он перестанет ваще кому либо помогать, те кто реально на грани просто небудут поняты, им будут твердить что они идиоты и т.п., в итоге форум будет действовать наоборот


 полностью согласна... 
да и вообще, может,его стоит уже СЛЕГКА припрятать, хм :roll:

----------


## Slipknot

НЕт. не надо его на первые места.
действительно.
мы же как то нашли этот форум.
на самом деле-кому нужно будет. тот найдет.
иначе он превратиться в мусорку.
со всякими глупыми записями типа-Эгегей, чувак! убей ся ап стену!
сюда будеь заходить куча народу-и флудь вообще не по теме.
многие вообще не будут интересоваться Су. так-тупо зашли-на какую то тему захочится такому ответить, он ответит, даже не понимая состояния человека, которому отвечал. 
вобщем..фу. нет. 
не надо.
пожалуйсто) :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

Оставить как есть... пусть это будет что то типо "темной" сказки... Страна до которй хрен доберешся, зато потом может найдешь то что искал)))

----------

